

Even Small Medical Advances Can Mean Big Jumps in Bills - jonknee
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/health/even-small-medical-advances-can-mean-big-jumps-in-bills.html?hp

======
malandrew
Do open-source insulin pumps exist?

I found this site with some software:
[http://www.opensourcediabetes.org/tools.php](http://www.opensourcediabetes.org/tools.php)

but no hardware.

Considering the prevalence of type 1 diabetes at 3 million Americans (1%), and
how big an impact this disease has on people's lives, I'm surprised that there
aren't more developers who are either afflicted or have a loved one who is
that hacks on open source diabetes projects.

